# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  La CHE enseña a gestionar el agua de la Cuenca a través de un juego web

## sergi1907

Noticia de la C.H.Ebro, una buena iniciativa. :Smile: 

La Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro, dentro de su proceso de renovación y modernización para ser cada vez más accesible a los usuarios del agua, ha incorporado a su página web (www.chebro.es) como nueva herramienta el juego aprende jugando.
Su objetivo es enseñar de una forma divertida a gestionar el agua de la cuenca del Ebro y a afrontar situaciones de avenidas, primando la seguridad y después, optimizar la asignación y explotación de los recursos.
Esta nueva aplicación desarrolla para el ámbito web el juego creado para el Pabellón de España en la Exposición Internacional de Zaragoza 2008, y que a la finalización del evento internacional, se reubicó en la sala de control del SAIH que recibe visitas de colegios durante todo el curso escolar.



http://www.chebro.es/contenido.visua...ontenido=21853

----------


## Luján

Ya he jugado.
La primera vez me ha salido un notable en la gestión. He mantenido el embalse apenas por debajo del óptimo al final del juego, pero aumentando las reservas.

Como ejercicio para niños está curioso.

----------


## sergi1907

Yo tampoco he podido resistirme a jugar.

Es que somos como niños :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

